# fursuit head suggestions/critiques



## bonus41 (Sep 29, 2013)

These are photos of most recent fursuit head an arctic fox he was the best I made so far.

the issues i see are

- only the pupil is painted on the resin eye; you can see glue through the non painted part
- ears are not the same size (it was a furring screw up the foam bases where the same)
- sewing allowance was to big so there were baggy parts i had to cut and sew to make it fit better. (next time I wont make the sewing allowance so big since i sew by hand.




I like 
- how i added clay/epoxy scuplt lips and eye lids insteade of felt
- new ear design of felt in the middle ear and faux fur around
- there isn't this huge baggy peice of fur when the jaw moves
- The hood is form fitted and the neck is perfect











This is my border collie WIP.

I'm trying full painted detailed eyes on her. And trying my first time at floppy ears I will hopefully start furring today






and this was supposed to be my eevee head from pokemon... It was my first attempt at a foam base.

issues 
- Evreything
- ugliest head ever

Seriously this is the worst head ever i'm scared to even post it! It's not finished and it might never be! It's the worst head ever. It's basicly garbage...

If there is anything i can do i would like to hear it..

thanks for the help 
Caitlyn


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 29, 2013)

On the white fox, shaving the muzzle down more and trimming the ears with a shaver would help, as well as exaggerating features more.

The border collie is going to need foam around the eyes and eyebrows if you want a good look, and the pupils are making the dog look like it has rabies, so try painting bigger pupils.


----------

